

Android Market update: support for priced applications  - swapspace
http://android-developers.blogspot.com/2009/02/android-market-update-support-for.html

======
stuntgoat
I have a feeling: since Android is porting it's software to many hardware
manufacturers, it will have long term wide-spread consumer adoption ( ala
Microsoft Windows, back in the day ).

Forgive me if this was as obvious as 'water is wet'.

------
martythemaniak
But no support for developers outside the US/UK selling apps. Very
disappointing :\

My app can't run on an iphone and I'm from Canada, so I can't use Android's
priced market. Maybe I'll be able to finally hawk my wares at the BB Store
whenever they launch it.

~~~
nuclear_eclipse
You can still sell and distribute your applications through your own channel.
There's nothing to stop an Android device owner from downloading and
installing an App directly from the internet.

------
whughes
No support for anything besides Google's official hardware, though. Screw
Google and the 'open' Android platform.

~~~
nuclear_eclipse
What do you mean? It's working on the OpenMoko Neo FreeRunner hardware, albeit
with some driver difficulties, but Google is perfectly happy to work with them
and include drivers in the mainline Android development tree.

Not to mention there is no "official Google hardware." The T-Mobile G1's are
produced by HTC, and are simply the first Android platform to hit the market.
There are multiple other manufacturers looking at, or already planning devices
based on the Android platform.

As for being "open", it's always still a problem of device makers and carriers
insisting on digital restrictions of user freedoms, such as not allowing
unsigned firmware to boot on the device. But as far as everything else goes,
Android is by far the most "open" platform available for consumer grade
devices as we know them.

Note that as an owner of a Neo FreeRunner, I don't yet consider it a consumer-
ready device; hence the reason I have purchased myself a G1, as it is the
next-best alternative until Openmoko, or some other group, can get their acts
together and actually release a worthwhile mobile distribution.

~~~
whughes
Yes, I know that Android works on many different platforms. However, the
Market is not available for any of them. I contacted Google myself and they
said they had no plans to make it available. That makes these ports pretty
much useless unless you get the .apks yourself, and most apps will just go for
the store.

